# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Cy-27, 27yb, 35yb, 47    1/48  1/32  1/72

## rom1

привет!

Cy-27 Trumpeter, 1/32

----------


## rom1



----------


## rom1

Cy-27 Academy 1/48

----------


## rom1

cy-35yb academy + scratch  1/48

----------


## rom1

Cy-27yb "ангола"  academy 1/48

----------


## rom1

Cy-35 MHM 1/48

----------


## rom1

Cy27 academy  1/48

----------


## rom1

Cy-34 Italeri 1/72



Cy-47 Italeri 1/72

----------


## Kasatka

Роман, у тебя очень много терпения =) построить столько Фланкеров! Я уверен, немногие могут похвастаться таким количеством собранных моделей самолетов серии Су-27

модель от Трумпетер выглядит очень реалистично!

----------


## forten07

> Роман, у тебя очень много терпения =) построить столько Фланкеров! Я уверен, немногие могут похвастаться таким количеством собранных моделей самолетов серии Су-27
> 
> модель от Трумпетер выглядит очень реалистично!


На 48м сопла выглядят как из грубых листов. Следовало обточить.
НА Су-47 конус без ребра.
На 32м крой и клеп слишком заметны (на самолете не так видно). И кабинет плоским выглядит
У Эретрейца и Ангольца (да и везде) блоки АСО меж килями должны быть  серебрянного цвета.
Погодите- еще нарою.

----------


## Холостяк

Классно!!!

Только вот бросилось в глаза..... Липецкий 08 "Акула" - перемудрил с покраской....

----------


## Генерал Дрозд

Да, постарался товарищ, я столько одинаковых не соберу пожалуй, надоест.

----------

